# CPU läuft heiß, Rechner schaltet ab



## guss (16. November 2010)

*CPU läuft heiß, Rechner schaltet ab*

Hallo Leute,

mein neuer Rechner läuft sehr schnell heiß und schaltet sich dann ab. Übertaktet habe ich noch überhaupt nichts. Alles läuft mit den Default Settings. Den Kühler habe ich bereits noch mal ausgebaut und die Wärmeleitpaste kontrolliert. Daran liegt es nicht.

Anbei mal ein PDF mit ein paar Screenshots. Wenn ich den Prime95 Test anschalte kann ich den Temperaturen beim Steigen zu sehen. Der zweite Sceenshot ist gemacht, nachdem ich vielleicht bis 20 gezählt habe. Da war die Temperatur bereits von 36°C Idle auf stolze 109°C für alle 4 Cores gestiegen und ich habe Prime gestoppt - etwas später hätte der PC eh abgeschaltet. 

System:
MSI 870A-G54
PhenomII 965
Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B
4x PC1333 Kingston Value
Netzteil bequiet  E5-450
Gehäuse Lancool K58 mit 2 Lüfter be quiet SilentWings USC 120 + 140
MSI HD6870
Corsair Force F120
2 ältere SpinPoint Platten
 Windows 7 64bit

Da ich beim Zusammenbau schon einen DAU Fehler gemacht hatte, bei dem ihr mir helfen konntet, habe ihr ja vielleicht auch hier eine Idee? Ich weiß zZt. nicht mal, was ich noch prüfen könnte 

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus!

Grüsse
Guss


----------



## der_knoben (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU läuft heiß, Rechner schaltet ab*

Läuft der CPU-Lüfter? Wenn ja, auf welcher Drehzahl. Und bist du dir sicher, dass der Mugen richtig drauf sitzt. Kannst du ihn im hängenden Zustand nach oben "kippen"?
Vllt sind die SChrauben zu lang und du bekommst nicht den nötigen anpressdruck. Vllt mal noch eine von den Unterlegscheiben dazwischen legen um die Einschraublänge zu verkürzen.


----------



## kress (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU läuft heiß, Rechner schaltet ab*

Was mir sofort auffällt: Die Cpu läuft unter Last mit 1,4V, das ist zu viel.
Probiers mal mit 1,3-1,35V.

Ist der Lüfter am Mugen an?
Ist die Schutzfolie vom Kühler ab?
Hast du den Kühler richtig fest montiert?
Wärmeleitpaste richtig dosiert?

Der Mugen 2 wird ja verschraubt, einfach mal schaun, ob er gerade drauf sitzt und vielleicht mal die Schrauben nachziehn.

Allerdings könnten die Werte auch falsch ausgelesen sein, bei 109°C sollte die Cpu schon lange abgeschaltet haben!


----------



## guss (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU läuft heiß, Rechner schaltet ab*

Der CPU-Lüfter läuft, so einfach ist es diesmal nicht *g*. 

_Kannst du ihn im hängenden Zustand nach oben "kippen"?_
Was Du damit meinst verstehe ich nicht so recht. Das Ding ist doch von unten fest verschraubt. Da kippt nichts. 
Aber, ob die Schraubenlänge vielleicht zu kurz ist guck ich mir noch mal an. Danke schon mal.


----------



## guss (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU läuft heiß, Rechner schaltet ab*

Hallo,
ich komme nicht weiter. Habe alles nochmal auseinander gebaut, die Mugen Anleitung nochmal gelesen und wieder zusammen gesetzt. Ich sehe keinen Fehler. 
Das mit den Unterlegscheiben war ja eine gute Idee, aber für den AM3 Sockel passen die alle nicht. Ich habe es wie in der Anleitung beschrieben zusammengebaut. Die Schrauben sind allerdings bis Ende Gewinde drin. Aber da wackelt auch nichts mehr. Sieht für mich gut aus.

Die drei Lüfter im Gehäuse laufen alle auf vollen Touren. Die Luft wird unten vom 140mm Lüfter angesaugt und dann nach hinten über die beiden 120mm Lüfter durch den Mugen raus gepustet. Irgendwelche Folie oder was in der Richtung ist auch nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich habe mal drei Fotos gemacht. 

Naja, jetzt muss ich erst mal drüber schlafen, vielleicht sehe ich ja morgen wo das Problem liegt oder Euch fällt noch was auf.

Grüsse
Guss


----------



## der_knoben (16. November 2010)

*AW: CPU läuft heiß, Rechner schaltet ab*

Ich hab mal auf dem Bild markiert, wo die Unterlegscheiben hin sollten. Das waren so ne weißlichen, und die sollten passen. Dadurch bekommst du mehr Spannung auf den Prozzi.
Und auf der FLäche,die auf die CPU kommt, da ist standard eine Folie drauf, die runter muss.


----------



## guss (17. November 2010)

*AW: CPU läuft heiß, Rechner schaltet ab*

Oje, kennt Ihr Sylvester Junior aus Bugs Bunny? Ich lauf zur Zeit auch mit so einer Einkaufstüte über dem Kopf rum. Ist das wieder peinlich *g*. Ich glaub es wird Zeit eine Konsole anzuschaffen und das PC Geschäft an den Nagel zu hängen.

Ich hab gekratzt. Mehrfach. Ehrlich! Als ich das Ding zum zweiten Mal wieder ausgebaut habe, habe ich geprüft ob da eine Folie ist. Und beim dritten Ausbau habe ich wieder geprüft. DA WAR KEINE FOLIE. Beim vierten Ausbau war dann doch eine da  der_knoben hat mich wieder durchschaut. Ich danke Dir für Deine Geduld und Hilfe.

Unter Prime95 geht es jetzt bis maximal 43°C. Einmal hat kurz die 44° gezuckt und dann pendelt er sich auf 43°C ein. Ist das schön 

Vielen Dank nochmal und gute Nacht!

Guss


----------



## we3dm4n (17. November 2010)

*AW: CPU läuft heiß, Rechner schaltet ab*

Aber gut zu wissen, wie effektiv so eine Folie isoliert^^


----------



## Kaktus (17. November 2010)

*AW: CPU läuft heiß, Rechner schaltet ab*

@guss
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem DAU.... nicht böse gemeint.... passiert vielen mal. Zumindest ähnliches.

Hatte ich auch schon mit einem 4-Pin P4 Stecker den ich vergessen hatte und mich Stundenlang wunderte das mein Rechner nicht geht bis meine damalige Freundin, die keinerlei Ahnung von irgendwas am PC hatte, mich darauf hin gewiesen hat  Und damals hatte ich schon seid über 12 Jahren Rechner selbst verbaut


----------

